# Marble Id



## bottlerocket (Sep 8, 2016)

Sorry for the low quality photo.
This is a marble I found hunting artifact at the river. It is clear, translucent I guess would be a better term.
The image seen through the marble is inverted if that helps. I don't think it is old because I don't see any swirls or break points. I don't know much about marbles but thought this was a cool find and I have not seen anything like it. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 8, 2016)

It might be a marble that was used for an industrial application?


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmmmmm did not think of that but possible.
Thanks


----------

